# Como controlar el modulo gsm sim300



## jccelular12 (Feb 26, 2009)

buenas tardes soy julio cesar de peru y estoy tratando de controlar el modulo gsm sim300
lo q e echo hasta ahora es saber el numero de imeil su version modelo etc.etc
lo q quisiera es poder realisar llamadas contestarlas y todo lo q se puedas hacer
lo estoy controlando con un cable rs 232 y con el hyperterminal de xp
si alguien tiene alguna información aver si me ayudan


----------



## eysaku (Ene 26, 2010)

buenas deberias enviarle comandos at para su configuracion para que te responda y te realize llamadas


----------



## dartains (Feb 5, 2010)

Hola, 
Alguien a programado un SIM300/340 utilizando el protocolo TCP/IP de forma bidireccional. Es decir Que el sim envie información pero que también reciba cierta alerta o impulso del mismo destino para que vuelva a enviar la info que esta enviando?


----------



## ingegus (Feb 6, 2010)

En esta pagina pueden encontrar algo de informacion
http://www.sim.com/wm/wm/html/en/WMS/EDGE Module/ProductDetail.aspx?id=4

espero les sirva., saludos y hechenle ganas


----------



## eysaku (Feb 6, 2010)

buenas amigo yo tengo los comandos at para èl sim340dz y el plano del modulo pero para enviar y recibir informacion tambien necesitas un microcontrolador (segun tengo entendido ) yo tengo un modulo de esto que trabaja por tcpy udp y envia info a un server y del server le envia a el, la porgramcion exacta de este realmente no la se ya que yo no la hice pero si tienes que necesitas exactamente que necesitas y que tienes puede ser que te pueda ayudar,me dices y te puedo pasar lo que tengo si lo deseas saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Feb 6, 2010)

@jccelular12 una pregunta; como hiciste para conectar el módulo? lo Soldaste?
Si lo soldaste sos mi ídolo.


----------



## jonny17 (Mar 5, 2010)

eysaku dijo:


> buenas amigo yo tengo los comandos at para èl sim340dz y el plano del modulo pero para enviar y recibir informacion tambien necesitas un microcontrolador (segun tengo entendido ) yo tengo un modulo de esto que trabaja por tcpy udp y envia info a un server y del server le envia a el, la porgramcion exacta de este realmente no la se ya que yo no la hice pero si tienes que necesitas exactamente que necesitas y que tienes puede ser que te pueda ayudar,me dices y te puedo pasar lo que tengo si lo deseas saludos



Bbuenas noches amigo.

Tengo unos equipos de rastreo satelital que usan el modulo SIM340 de SIMCOM. 
Los equipos son de 4 bandas pero extrañamente solamente funcionan ó con Movistar ó con Digitel dependiendo de cada aparato. Cuando en realidad cada equipo debería funcionar tanto con un SIM de Digitel como de Movistar. El problema es que cuando el aparato va a una zona donde no hay cobertura se auto-conmuta a la banda contraria a la cual estaba funcionando.
Ejemplo si estaba trabando en 850Mhz pasa a 900Mhz y viceversa.

Tengo varios aparatos y todos están iguales y el proveedor me dice que los equipos funcionan bien en otros países.

Usted cree que seria posible configurar el equipo para que solo funcione en una banda?
Ósea… solo en 850Mhz ó solo en 900Mhz??

Me gustaría hablar con usted si no es mucha molestia.

eurocauchos@hotmail.com


----------



## eysaku (Mar 6, 2010)

buenas amigo que modelo son tus tracker


----------



## jonny17 (Mar 6, 2010)

eysaku dijo:


> buenas amigo que modelo son tus tracker


Que tal amigo. El modelo que presenta el problema es el 007B. Tambien tengo el 101C que funcionan perfectamente. Gracias


----------



## eysaku (Mar 6, 2010)

buenas si amigo este modelo presenta esa paricularidad generalmente viene para la operadora digitel que es 900 1800 y luego cuando existe un vacio de senal por un perido de tiempo comienza a trabajar con la otra operadora y no acepta mas la otra lo se puede solucionar en la programacion del modulo sim o del gps como tal ya sea realizandolo tu mismo el inconeniente esta que lo tendrias que abrir y crear una interfaz para la comunicacion del modulo con el computador y si tendrias 100 gps habria que hacerlo 100 veces lo ideal seria solucionarlo con el provehedor tienes una compania de rastreo satelital o son para el uso personal?


----------



## jonny17 (Mar 6, 2010)

eysaku dijo:


> buenas si amigo este modelo presenta esa paricularidad generalmente viene para la operadora digitel que es 900 1800 y luego cuando existe un vacio de senal por un perido de tiempo comienza a trabajar con la otra operadora y no acepta mas la otra lo se puede solucionar en la programacion del modulo sim o del gps como tal ya sea realizandolo tu mismo el inconeniente esta que lo tendrias que abrir y crear una interfaz para la comunicacion del modulo con el computador y si tendrias 100 gps habria que hacerlo 100 veces lo ideal seria solucionarlo con el provehedor tienes una compania de rastreo satelital o son para el uso personal?



Es correcto, el equipo se comporta tal cual como lo acabas de decir. Y efectivamente ya tengo algún tiempo importando y distribuyendo estos equipos, solo que tengo un lote de 007 y no los puede vender con este defecto

prefiero perder los equipos a venderle algo a un cliente que luego no le va a funcionar


----------



## eysaku (Mar 6, 2010)

jonny17 dijo:


> Es correcto, el equipo se comporta tal cual como lo acabas de decir. Y efectivamente ya tengo algún tiempo importando y distribuyendo estos equipos, solo que tengo un lote de 007 y no los puede vender con este defecto
> 
> prefiero perder los equipos a venderle algo a un cliente que luego no le va a funcionar


tu razionamiento es ideal en este caso utilizas algun software para localizar los gps


----------



## jonny17 (Mar 6, 2010)

eysaku dijo:


> tu razionamiento es ideal en este caso utilizas algun software para localizar los gps



Lo hago mediante SMS. Lo ideal seria poder hacer que el equipo se mantenga en una sola bando preferiblemente digitel. Como se haria la interfaz??


----------



## jonny17 (Mar 6, 2010)

eysaku dijo:


> buenas amigo yo tengo los comandos at para èl sim340dz y el plano del modulo pero para enviar y recibir informacion tambien necesitas un microcontrolador (segun tengo entendido ) yo tengo un modulo de esto que trabaja por tcpy udp y envia info a un server y del server le envia a el, la porgramcion exacta de este realmente no la se ya que yo no la hice pero si tienes que necesitas exactamente que necesitas y que tienes puede ser que te pueda ayudar,me dices y te puedo pasar lo que tengo si lo deseas saludos



Aqui hay algo de informacion de los AT Commands por si les interesa...


http://www.mr-lee-catcam.de/BINARY/SIM300D_ATC_V2.00.pdf

http://gatling.ikk.sztaki.hu/~kissg/gsm/at+c.html#27.07network

http://www.zeeman.de/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/ubinetics-at-command-set.pdf

http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/AT_Commands

Efectivamente si es necesario un Master Board para modificar la programacion del modulo GSM...
Algo asi como esto:
http://www.roundsolutions.com/shop/products/en/GSM-Modem/StarterKits/GM862-GPS-Starter-Kit.html


----------



## eysaku (Mar 8, 2010)

verias el plano del modulo y tendrias que hacer una interfaz con un cable de rs232 para conectarlo a la compu y por hyperterminal enviarle los comandos


----------



## doncorleone (Abr 29, 2010)

Hola que tal
me interesa hacer un proyecto con tecnologia gsm.. Mediante un pic
alguien me podria decir, que opciones tengo..
He encontrado modem gsm pero son muy caros, he visto como ultilizar los mismos celulares y mandar  mensajes o hacer llamadas, pero no he encontrado todos lo comandos. Para  poder hacer un  projecto...
Alguien me puede decir como empezar.. Gracias...


----------

